

AirBnB hit 10 million nights booked - sparknlaunch
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/06/19/airbnb-10-million-bookings-global/

======
jqueryin
The link provided is to the mobile site which doesn't include the pretty
infographic, here's the full desktop version:

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/19/airbnb-10-million-
bookings-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/19/airbnb-10-million-bookings-
global/)

Very impressive numbers:

    
    
        10 million guest nights have been booked worldwide
        through the site since it was founded in August 2008
    

But more impressive:

    
    
        at this time last year, Airbnb had yet to reach 2
        million nights booked

~~~
fsckin
That's one helluva hockey stick.

